# Converting Harman clarity 929DV from LP to NG



## Hontzy1291 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi all, new to the forums. In the process of a whole house remodel. Looking for temporary primary/supplementary heat source. I just purchased a beautiful used Harman Clarity 929DV. This stove is discontinued by Harman as they dropped their line of gas stoves. The previous owner had converted it to LP from its original natural gas. I myself have a natural gas home. I am in search for the proper parts to convert this stove back. I did find a Harman natural gas conversion kit but at a price of over $200, I feel I can piece a kit together for cheaper or I may be wrong. If anyone can lead me in the right direction of how I can accomplish this switch over, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 17, 2016)

I would go to your local hearthshop or industrial gas supply outlet & bring the Pilot orifice & Center & Rear Burner orifices with you.
The front Orifice for LP is the same as the center for NG (#56), so that one can be reused. The other two can be drilled out to #47 & #39.
The LP pilot orifice can be used to match the required one for NG. You will need an NG regulator head for a NovaSit 820 gas valve.
You will also need the sticker that says it's been converted back to NG. The tool for removing the regulator head needs to have a 
tamper-proof Torx bit, not sure of the size. After conversion you will need to have the valve tested for leaks.


----------



## Hontzy1291 (Sep 17, 2016)

Awesome information! Thank you. So the Nova SIT 820 regulator head. Is that a universal regulator head? Or do certain heads only fit certain regulators. I've found a few of them online.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 17, 2016)

Nova Sit 820 is the gas valve. You need the NG regulator that will fit that valve. 
If there is a serial number on the valve, bring THAT with you, too


----------

